# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Owner Builder insurance

## Bully

Just about to start an addition at home as an Owner builder. What sort of insurance(s) should I be looking to get before I start organising tradies, taking the roof off, etc, etc?

----------


## Pulse

Hi Bully, sorry we all missed this post from a few days ago, 
you need some sort of construction insurance, this usually covers the building while under construction (the normal home insurance policy will not cover you while under construction), it also includes public liability and some theft coverage usually. 
They will ask if all the subcontractors have their own public liability insurance because it gets tricky otherwise. 
Best speak to someone like Brookvale insurance, they have a website with more info. We used them and found them OK to deal with.... no claims mind you which is where you find out if they really are good! 
Cheers
Pulse

----------


## zymurgy

> Just about to start an addition at home as an Owner builder. What sort of insurance(s) should I be looking to get before I start organising tradies, taking the roof off, etc, etc?

  I used FD Beck. FD Beck - Home - Construction Insurance, Owner Builder Insurance, Recall Insurance, Professional Indemnity Insurance, Construction Liability Insurance, Construction Industry Insurance 
You will love the excess part of the policies. 
Something along the lines of: 
1. General Excess $500.00
2. Something else $500.00
3. Worker to Worker $10,000

----------


## woodchip

Just to add from my experience....
Your owner builders insurance will probably be for a 12 month period(not sure on an extension) for a house build from scratch. Try to complete all of the works within the 12 months, if you dilly dally around & need to extend your OB insurance they will sting you hard on a renewal, with a 6 month extension period costing as much as the original 12 months!, they did for me anyway. 
regards
woodchip

----------

